# Publisher 2010 template installation



## soundecology (May 11, 2011)

Hi folks,

New to this forum. MS didn't have the template I needed (a remittance envelope) so I found one that is MS compatible but I cant' figure out how to install it so that I can use it. I recall doing this in the past for MS Pub 03 but that was long ago and can't figure this one out without some help.

Thank you.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If Publisher is installed as part of Microsoft Office, templates go here:
C:\Program Files\Microsoft office\Templates

Inside the Templates folder will be some sub-folders. One of those sub-folders will contain template documents with the same filename-extension as your remittance envelope template. Put it in there.


----------



## soundecology (May 11, 2011)

Found the folders but those folders only contain templates for word, pp, access, and excel. I'm even more baffled.


----------

